
Nuclear Powered Planes - shawndumas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Jt924xjaJo
======
ohiovr
Then there was this plan
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Pluto](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Pluto)

heck the mission is to turn the enemy to a radioactive rubble. Trouble is the
test flights.

